# one arm dumbbell shrugs



## massappeal (Apr 18, 2007)

is it okay to do one arm dumbbell shrugs(one side at a time) instead of the regular db shrugs?i find that this works better for me and i can use more weight.just wondering what u guys thnk about it or if anyone here tried it before?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 18, 2007)

doing that so you can just use more weight.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I think its a good idea. Makes you include other muscles to stablize the weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a good switch.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

without the counter weight, as the load gets heavy, there is to much possibility to lean and shift your weight.  That places stress on structes that you don't want to place stress on.  Bad habit.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2007)

The only way I see it letting you use more weight is if you cheat more while you do it...


----------



## buening (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if you have one available, but try using a trap bar for shrugs. They will become your new best friend


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

buening said:


> I'm not sure if you have one available, but try using a trap bar for shrugs. They will become your new best friend




Actually I was doing trap bar deadlifts the other day, and I thought "Next time I do shrugs, I'm going to use the trap bar."


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

try this for traps too
get on the standing calf raise machine (pads on the shoulders) and instead of working calves......... do shrugs!  Its incredible, but u always gotta make sure you bring your head forward in order to help isolate the traps


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> try this for traps too
> get on the standing calf raise machine (pads on the shoulders) and instead of working calves......... do shrugs!  Its incredible, but u always gotta make sure you bring your head forward in order to help isolate the traps



bringing your head forward is going to change spinal position under load...not smart at all.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*lol*



P-funk said:


> bringing your head forward is going to change spinal position under load...not smart at all.


How did i KNOW youd disagree with me? Im just sharing what ive been taught by those that have gone before me.  Take what u need and leave the rest.
Peace out


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 19, 2007)

If you already knew funk would disagree for that reason, it's _not smart at all_ to post it. Risk > reward.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*lol.... no worries*



Witchblade said:


> If you already knew funk would disagree for that reason, it's _not smart at all_ to post it. Risk > reward.



Im only here to share with others what has worked for me. I Aint hatin.
Peace out


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 19, 2007)

massappeal said:


> is it okay to do one arm dumbbell shrugs(one side at a time) instead of the regular db shrugs?i find that this works better for me and i can use more weight.just wondering what u guys thnk about it or if anyone here tried it before?



Testosterone Nation - Best Exercises for Traps - 04.11.07

I prefer one arm DB shrugs over barbell, but I make sure to hold both dumbells while I'm doing them so I'm balanced.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> try this for traps too
> get on the standing calf raise machine (pads on the shoulders) and instead of working calves......... do shrugs!  Its incredible, but u always gotta make sure you bring your head forward in order to help isolate the traps



Or you can do Hise Shrugs which are the same thing but you dont need to move your head at all.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*huh*



AKIRA said:


> Or you can do Hise Shrugs which are the same thing but you dont need to move your head at all.



whats a HISE SHRUG???


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

Youre a bodybuilder and you dont know what a Hise Shrug is?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Youre a bodybuilder and you dont know what a Hise Shrug is?


Who cares about shrugs anyway.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> bringing your head forward is going to change spinal position under load...not smart at all.



Yeah, listen to this advice.  Some people can get benefit from doing dangerous or stupid things but you're more likely to negate that benefit by injuring yourself in a serious way.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> whats a HISE SHRUG???



i can show you


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> without the counter weight, as the load gets heavy, there is to much possibility to lean and shift your weight.  That places stress on structes that you don't want to place stress on.  Bad habit.



I took it as holding a DB in each hand and shruging one at a time.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

Lawl, it would break my back in half to shrug 300lbs on one side.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Haha, I am not a stud like you KelJu, I dont shrug that much!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha, I am not a stud like you KelJu, I dont shrug that much!



Shrugging is the only thing I am good at naturally.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont really do em, so I cant say much. I focus more on deads and farmer walks. However if I were a bodybuilder I would knock out some shrugs. 

Oh and you are pretty damn good at em.


----------

